# 2 Day Old Won't Stand Up



## Tara Brown (Jan 10, 2011)

Under not-so-great circumstances i had a ewe give birth to 4 lambs in my pasture. The first was a still-born the last a breech that needed to be pulled out. The breech baby was very weak at first and would not stand - we didn't think she would make it through the night. But in the morning she was still alive. Since then i have been bottle feeding her every 4 hours or so. However i missed over night so she went about 6+ hours without food.

This morning when i went down to feed she would not stand up. She drank from her bottle but still after some food and 2 hours later she will not stand.

FYI i know very little about sheep - these are a neighbour's sheep and he is doing nothing to help. Any help is appreciated! 
Thanks!


----------



## LibertyWool (Oct 23, 2008)

Tara, I'm very sorry the sheep owner has not stepped up to take care of his animals. This must be very frustrating. I'm glad you are trying to help the lamb out.

My first question would be did the lamb get any colostrum from the ewe? Colostrum deprived lambs can be very hard to save. My next thought would be is the lambs mouth cold? I probably doubt that it is as you were able to feed it. Next I would check it's temperature, it should be around 103. If it is high, then it may have gotten an infection from the umbilical cord (navel ill). Then you may need to start it on antibiotics right away. I going to assume that it doesn't have a low temperature because it ate. 

Another thing to do is to listen to the lungs. Since it was breach, there could be fluid in the lungs. If the breathing is shallow and raspy, then I would probably start on antibiotics.

That is where I would start with this lamb. If you have any b-complex or thiamine, it wouldn't hurt to give him a shot.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm more a goat person (though I'd like to be a sheep person, too). B-complex/thiamine is a good idea. Would Bo-Se help lambs like it does goats?

GOOD LUCK with your found little one.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Has it passed any tarry black stool? If not it needs an enema now. Esp if its mouth is cold too. Warn soapy (not detergent something like Ivory soap or home made soap. Or even mineral oil! Use a syringe and jet it in. 20cc's at least in 4-6cc doses. It might need Vitamin E and Selenium the feed stores have it so should your farmer neighbour. Vit B won't hurt and a Vitamin AD shot helps too. 1cc of each is fine.


----------



## Tara Brown (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. She has been eating, her breath is not raspy and her stools are a brown-yellow colour.

I think she got colostrum the first night, but probably not enough.

She was doing some standing and a wee bit of walking today: just a few steps and then she does a face-plant, poor girl. 

It seems like it's her front legs that are weakest...

Where do i get the vit b stuff?

What i am trying to do is make her stand now when she drinks, to encourage her to try and stand - i don't give her her bottle lying down any more.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Feeds stores should have it Vitamaster is B complex. Keep doing what you're doing probably just a slow start.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

We found a frozen a left-for-dead, newborn runt that was not able to stand, for almost two weeks. 

We just thought we were caring for an invalid, that would never make it, but DW did not want ot give up. She would eat all right, just was weak and underdeveloped.

She gave birth to nice twins, this year.

You never know for sure.

Good luck.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

I hope this neighbor is not going to try to claim these lambs later after all the trouble you're going through for them. Log your time and consider sending him the bill if he does.

Good luck with your wee one!


----------



## finnsheep (May 23, 2012)

It sounds like it could possibly be White Muscle Disease. Many shepherds administer Bo-Se at birth- the dose is I believe 1 cc (mL) for a newborn, but CHECK THE DOSE FIRST. Selenium is highly toxic if overdosed. If it is WMD, the improvement after injection is usual rapid and dramatic.

I wish the best for the little lamb and you.


----------

